# Speedfan mit Windows starten?



## RobD (31. März 2010)

Hiho,
hab über die Sufu leider nichts gefunden.
Ist es möglich Speedfan mit Win7 zu booten so das die settings gleich vom start an greifen?

Gruß


----------



## moe (31. März 2010)

du kannst ne verknüpfung in den autostart-ordner ziehen, dann wirds bei jedem systemstart gleich gestartet.


----------



## Pizzatoni (11. April 2011)

Seit dem ich gestern Windows 7 neuinstalliert habe, funktioniert die Autostartfunktion von Speedfan leider nicht mehr, obwohl es unter msconfig.exe unter Start drinnensteht o.O
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was ich machen muss, damit das Programm wieder mit Windows startet?


----------



## Cicero (11. April 2011)

Mach mal ne Verknüpfung und verschieb sie in den Autostart-Ordner (C:/Programme/Autostart oder x64 C:/Programme(x86)/Autostart)!

LG

Edit: Sorry! Hab den Post weiter oben nich gelesen!


----------



## Pizzatoni (12. April 2011)

Das hatte ich auch bereits versucht, aber das war auch nicht der Grund, sondern - das habe ich zufällig gerade herausgefunden - hat Windows 7 immer eine Bestätigung für das Starten des Programms aus Sicherheitsgründen gebraucht (ich glaube, dass das Zertifikat gefehlt hatte  ) => also habe ich diese Sicherheitsmeldungen von Windows ausgeschalten und schon gehts ))


----------

